# Need help/opinions on some bookshelf speakers



## szaffiri (Jul 8, 2009)

I am thinking about starting a little winter project while I have some time off. I want to make some book shelf speakers for my dorm room. Here is a pic of what I am thinking about building. From the looks of it does it look like it will work out? I am not sure weither or not I am going to have the 4" woofer on the bottom at all, will it add anything to it or just complicate things? 








There are the tweeters i am using 
Parts-Express.com:SOLD OUT!! 200 Onkyo Tweeters for $10 (Limit 2 cases per Cus | delco onkyo buyout mylar tweeter

These are the rectangular speakers that I plan on using
Parts-Express.com:JVC 1" x 4" Full Range Neo Driver with Housing | JVC 1" x 4" Full Range Neo Driver pc speaker tv speaker computer speaker extended range monitor line array LC33770 npa00519 JVCbuyouts090109

And this was the 4" woofer i am thinking about using
Parts-Express.com:JAMO 20305 4" Shielded Woofer 4 Ohm | JAMO 20305 4" Shielded Woofer mini Shielded Speaker driver speaker midrange mid tv pc full range line array

Also what would be the best and cheapest way to crossover everything, would capacitors work? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I'm definitely not the most knowledgeable here, but I have a few suggestions:

If you don't have a subwoofer, you should run a woofer. Not the 4" though, this one: JAMO 20412 6-1/2"  ,you should be able to find a way to fit it right?

Also, remember bass blockers? Try these on your tweets: Bass Blockers 5600 hz should keep those alive. What, don't all the members here use these?

You could run those JVCs open and maybe just use two of these on the woofs: :800 Hz Low Pass filter . Might not be the most optimal crossover frequency, but who knows because the cumulative [email protected]/1m of the tweets should be 91.5, while the neos are at 86.5. An extra 3db from that woofer might even things out till the midrange.

Anyways good luck, I always like the super budget sounds!

p.s. put those on the floor unless you have really low bookshelves


----------

